# Need help with Roof Tile overhang, Gutter/Gaurds, Contractor telling me all was done right! Please Help!



## Hrvat350 (8 mo ago)

Just had a new Roof put on & I have several issues. I have stated from the start to contractor that gutters/guards need to be working at 100% due to topography of area and Oak trees debris
. Tested every G/guard and found modified b/nose that worked very well. Went with Owen Corning Duration roof tile & my gutters are 5". I have told the contractor that per specs tile overhang with drip Edge needs to be 1/4" to 3/4" max. He is stating that it was done right due to the drip line, yest, it sticks out aprox 1.5" and is blocking 2 water channels on the new Gutter Guards! There is also some shoddy looking work in some areas, I have included pictures of what I could as it is a very high roof. Also, they installed these "Rain Diverters" that are a disaster! It rained yesterday and water was POURING off from both sides of every one of these installed! After 10+ years w/ the previous roof and similar gutter guards w/ no "diverters water has NEVER poured off of my roof in these areas like it just did, even during tropical storms, torrential rain storms, etc, yet I was just told, no roof would have have acted any different. Which was a total lie. We had to get large garage cans and put them under the gutters to catch all the water as it was going right to the foundation. Any advise and help as to how I should deal with this would be greatly appreciated! I also firmly believe the Tile over hang for my location is a big problem and would really like to hear others professional opinions? what would be the correct way to fix the tile overhang? and if you see any other issues in the photos? Thank you so much for any and all help, it is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Other than some parts of Florida where 0 overhang is code, 1inch is pretty standard. No idea why the shingles are lifted at the bottom corner in pic 2, but that should be addressed. The missing bits on that rake edge is cosmetic, but should have been spotted and fixed for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Hrvat350 (8 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Other than some parts of Florida where 0 overhang is code, 1inch is pretty standard. No idea why the shingles are lifted at the bottom corner in pic 2, but that should be addressed. The missing bits on that rake edge is cosmetic, but should have been spotted and fixed for aesthetic reasons.


Thanks, The corner needs to be corrected for sure but with the tile over hang, They should not have even gone 1". If they did, I would be ok with that as then the gutter guards would be fully functional. They are now about 1 1/2" tile overhang from the drip line. why would the manufacturer be so specific to say to be between 3/8"- 3/4" tile overhang w/ drip line and 1/2" to 1" w/ no drip line. I would think that manufacturer knows its product and when it comes to the warranty, functionality, etc... the specs are written right on the bundle which states 1/4" to 3/4" to be followed. If this is to be corrected to 1/2-3/4" , what would be best way to do it? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Chalkline and a skilled person with sharp hook blades in roofing knife to cut 1/2in off the overhang.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

And like that guy on the other forum said, that style of gutter guard is bad for letting water overshoot.


----------



## Hrvat350 (8 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> And like that guy on the other forum said, that style of gutter guard is bad for letting water overshoot.


that's just the thing thou, I had the same exact gutter guards on for 12 years and they never ever let rain come flying off of them where those diverters where put on. I mean NEVER! even during torrential down pours as I have been out there in the rain to inspect the gutter performance many times. This version of this bull nose design is actually much better as it has 6 rows of hole on the top and 2 bump ridges there as well, to slow down the water and also works great with Oak tree debris. I actually got (6) diff sample gutter pieces and tested all of them with Downpour like rain flow going onto them and this gutter guard was the only one that could take all the water I threw at it w/ little to no spill over. this is why I was excited that to "upgrade" the existing ones. During my testing thou, all 6 channels of the top holes were exposed but with the tile overhang a bit too far out, it is obstructing the first 2 rows, Also,on the front of the house during the rain storm 2 days ago, every other section handled the water no problem except where they put these "rain diverters" in , "for my own good" well, it was only from there where water was pouring out from and never prior to these being there was there any water from there. SO , I guess I am going to have to deal w/ this contractor again, any advise as to the best way to approach them in order for them to cut back the tiles? I have been hammering in from day one how important it is for my gutter to be at 100% working capacity due to the terrain here and oak trees & have repeated this to the on-site manager so many times! Since you in the trade, is there any structural weakness to the tile when you cut it back like that from the front, I read somewhere that it weakens the tiles, etc? not sure how true? Thanks again, I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Trimming the over hang back will note weaken the shingles at all.


----------



## Hrvat350 (8 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Trimming the over hang back will note weaken the shingles at all.


Perfect! Thank you!


----------

